
Building a Startup Is Still Hard - craigkerstiens
http://jeffreylu.tumblr.com/post/13483930630/building-a-startup-is-still-hard
======
jiffylu
I accidentally tweeted it. I didn't notice that the tweet button was checked
as I published it. No one follows that blog except for a few close friends.

------
chewxy
He's honest, I give you that. I wouldn't have written about something like
that so candidly - I tried, and deleted many a drafts

